# ФИЛОСОФИЯ И КУЛЬТУРА > Философия >  Желание иметь детей

## Махабхарата дас

> ой,нинаю..если ЭТО ВСЕ соблюдать,все даты высчитывать





> Надо отчаянно хотеть супер ребенка, чтобы получилось. Супер дети это ведь супер


Вот именно! А какой смысл варна-санкару плодить? В чем тогда смысл "камо'сми бхаратаршабха"?

----------


## Вриндавана Чандра дас

> Вот именно! А какой смысл варна-санкару плодить? В чем тогда смысл "камо'сми бхаратаршабха"?


Жизнь показывает, что почти все хотят просто - ребенка, т.к. на супер не хватает отчаянности. Но варна санкара это все же другое. Это когда вообще не хотят, а получается. Смею думать, что хотеть мальчика, а получается девочка (или наоборот) - это уже легкое такое поползновение в варнасанкару. Может ошибаюсь, но мне всегда не нравится, когда хотят пол ребенка, это как будто хотят пол-ребенка

----------


## Lakshmana Prana das

> Жизнь показывает, что почти все хотят просто - ребенка, т.к. на супер не хватает отчаянности. Но варна санкара это все же другое. Это когда вообще не хотят, а получается. Смею думать, что хотеть мальчика, а получается девочка (или наоборот) - это уже легкое такое поползновение в варнасанкару. Может ошибаюсь, но мне всегда не нравится, когда хотят пол ребенка, это как будто хотят пол-ребенка


+1

----------


## Ямуна Джая д.д.

> Может ошибаюсь, но мне всегда не нравится, когда хотят пол ребенка, это как будто хотят пол-ребенка


 :good: 

Я бы еще добавила, что слишком  страстное желание заиметь ребенка не очень хорошее умонастроение для зачатия.
От того, какое было умонастроение родителей зависит характер будущего ребенка. 

Но если родители имеют слишком страстные желания, они скорее всего просто хотят наслаждаться ребенком, и не представляют еще всех проблем с этим связанных.
С точки зрения астрологии - в это время на ум родителей скорее всего, воздействует Раху, планета иллюзий и страстных материальных желаний(и по картам родителей это обычно хорошо видно). А Раху обычно приносит детей, которые становятся причиной больших беспокойств для родителей.
Поэтому лучше дождаться более благостного состояния сознания и не спешить заводить потомство.

И еще: с мая-июня этого года Раху и Юпитер находятся в очень "страстных" знаках, видимо, следует ожидать очередного беби-бума :smilies:

----------


## Nada-bindu-vidharini dd

> Вот именно! А какой смысл варна-санкару плодить? В чем тогда смысл "камо'сми бхаратаршабха"?


Точно!
И много ли у нас  не  варна санкар народилось?Хде они выдающиеся?Пока не видно ни одного супер чада.
Заметила,чем больше для зачатия разных игр играется аля ведических  ,тем быстрее потом дитё сбагривается куда подальше.

----------


## Вриндавана Чандра дас

Да мамы-папы в каком-то иступняке все это делают у нас пока, страшно ведь смотреть, как будто черная магия, ом хрым рым, Индраджит отдыхает.

----------


## Aniruddha das

> Да мамы-папы в каком-то иступняке все это делают у нас пока, страшно ведь смотреть, как будто черная магия, ом хрым рым, Индраджит отдыхает.


Это потому что неправильные все кругом, зарплаты получают, сплошь поэтому шудры. Вот где главное зло-то оказывается. Да, Вриндаван Чандра?  :mig: 

А кстати, кто хочет узнать как добиться успехов в зачатии детей, идите на www.iskcon-family.ru там есть специалисты, научат.

----------


## Nada-bindu-vidharini dd

ага,а если кришна не то даёт-то  такое разочарование...
не дай бог ,дитё надежд не оправдает.

----------


## Вриндавана Чандра дас

> ага,а если кришна не то даёт-то  такое разочарование...
> не дай бог ,дитё надежд не оправдает.


Реалистов больше уже. Выращу до 18, говорят, а там не моя забота

----------


## Анджи

> Я бы еще добавила, что слишком  страстное желание заиметь ребенка не очень хорошее умонастроение для зачатия.
> От того, какое было умонастроение родителей зависит характер будущего ребенка. 
> Но если родители имеют слишком страстные желания, они скорее всего просто хотят наслаждаться ребенком, и не представляют еще всех проблем с этим связанных.


 Интересное мнение! Значит, если родители, после нескольких лет неудачных попыток соглашаются на ЭКО или идут на усыновление, хотят наслаждаться ребенком и понятия не имеют о проблемах связанных с появлением ребенка в семье? Можете дать источник или это Ваше личное мнение?

----------


## Ямуна Джая д.д.

> Интересное мнение! Значит, если родители, после нескольких лет неудачных попыток соглашаются на ЭКО или идут на усыновление, хотят наслаждаться ребенком и понятия не имеют о проблемах связанных с появлением ребенка в семье? Можете дать источник или это Ваше личное мнение?


Конечно это не мнение шастр. Моё личное мнение основанное на многолетних наблюдениях за людьми :smilies: .
Да, люди которые усыновляют с мотивом "хочу ребенка" хотят наслаждаться положением родителей и ребенком.

Как правило, из этого ничего хорошего не получается. Хотя негативные случаи усыновления чаще всего скрываются. Обычно родители быстро разочаровываются. Очень много случаев отказа от усыновленных детей, или жестокое обращение с усыновленными детьми.
Положительные случаи тоже бывают, но реже. Родители вытерпят все трудности, связанные с усыновленным ребенком, если будут действовать изх чувства долга, из милосердия, то есть если не будет мотивов "наслаждения".

Недавно мне выпал случай наблюдать за усыновленным ребенком и его родителями. Они очень-очень хорошие родители, взрослые и осознанно усыновили, но им очень-очень трудно. Не родной ребенок - всё равно не родной. Его родителям сложнее понять, чем родного. Родного мы любим естественно...даже его капризы и какашки -всё воспринимаем проще. 

ЭКО это искусственное орплодотворение? Недавно читала статью в интернете о женщине, которая родила несколько близнецов в результате искусственного оплодтоврения. Вначале всё это ей нравилось, но сейчас она на грани нервного срыва.

Если говорить с духовной платформы, мне вообще не понятно, как совмещается предание на Волю Бога с желанием как-то изменить Его Волю? Если Господь не даёт детей - это милость, и нужно понять в чём эта милость, почему пока не даёт?

----------


## Nada-bindu-vidharini dd

> Конечно это не мнение шастр.


Кунти .
Её родители отдали Кунти  своему другу-соседнему царю.У того не было детей ,а они хотели,вот дочку и отдали.Она была очень хорошая девочка,её служением было прибирать за гостями,подавать прасад и прочее.За что Кунти получила благословение Дурвасы.

И это не единичный случай.Если не вру...во времена Рамачандры тоже  отец Рамы отдал дочь соседнему царю бездетному.


Бывали в Шастрах описание ещё.Например  история про Дити и рождение демонов,у Дити возникло чрезмерное желание ,в неподходящий момент,за что она была наказана рождением демонических сыновей.


Есть случаи про отказ от детей.Детей бросали  чаще всего  куртизанки,если точнее-женщины лёгкого поведения.У них всё легко и просто ....Пришла-увидела-победила и ушла.....Таким образом Шакунтала была брошена Менакой в лесу .

----------


## Nada-bindu-vidharini dd

Какие ещё случаи?
Радхика.Киртида очень хотела детей(наверное) и  позже  Вришабхану нашёл ребёночка в реке ,в лотосе:-)

Яшода тоже хотела ребёночка,и родился Кришна,правда Он потом от мамы сбёг,царём стал и всё такое....

Наверное и Деваки детей хотела,их было 8 ,7 умерло,было убито ....Мать страдала,потом даже Кришна всех семерых оживил ,те пришли ,маме проповедовали о бренности бытия ,та послушала их и пришла к правильному пониманию.Эта история описана в Источнике Вечного Наслаждения.Очень поучительная история для каждого родителя-рекомендую почитать.


Господь Нитьянанда....Родители заботились о Нём ,а потом пришёл садху,сына увёл ,а несчастные родители умерли от разлуки....



Ну  да ладно,хватит ,уже хорошенький послужной списочек.Мораль такова-не становитесь родителями Бога.Чревато.

----------


## Анджи

Какой основной посыл Вашего поста? Семья и дети - это плохо?


> Риторический вопрос. Когда обычный работяга очень хочет купить машину, грезит о машине и копит на неё деньги 10 лет, он думает о проблемах (страхование, поломки и т.п.), которые в будущем доставит ему машина?
> 
> Первично желание, которое ослепляет человека, так что в любом случае желания выходят на первый план какими бы лозунгами их не прикрывали.


 Почему Вы считаете людей, которые идут к своей мечте годами, глупцами?

----------


## Nada-bindu-vidharini dd

В стародавние времена для преданных с желаниями(карма мишра бхактам) было устроено общество для постепенного прогресса,под названием варнашрама.Там народ желал,но в рамках ,плюс очистительные обряды,защита родни,общества.
Сейчас время иное,времени для постепенности нет и возможностей тоже.Приходится сразу стать чистыми преданными,но удаётся это не всем....

Может быть лучше проявлять заботу о намахатчиках,чем о детях(кому-то)  меньше  трат,а кто-то может взращивать детей в настроении проповеди,тоже не плохо,но обременительнее  и чаще всего итог не так успешен как хочется и  могут нахлынуть разочарования,чтоб разочарования не нахлынули ,нужно читать Бхагават Гиту ежедневно.

Ну типа того что-то.

----------


## SlavaSG

шри-бхагаван увача - Верховный Господь сказал; акшарам - нетленный; брахма - Брахман; парамам - трансцендентный; свабхавах - вечная природа; адхйатмам - душа; учйате - называется; бхута-бхава-удбхава-карах - то, при котором создаются материальные тела живых существ; висаргах - сотворение; карма - деятельностью ради ее плодов; самджнитах - называемое.

 Верховный Господь сказал: Брахманом называют нетленное трансцендентное живое существо, а индивидуальное «Я» (адхьятма) - это его вечная природа. Кармой, или деятельностью, приносящей последствия, называют деятельность, в процессе которой живые существа создают свои будущие материальные тела.

 Что бы получить тело тонкое и грубое согласно карме, необходима среда. Среда ментальная и грубая. Ментальная среда зависит от умонастроения любящих не только во время акта но и на протежении всей жизни. Общаясь до знакомства и после они создают тонкую среду для будущей дживы. Грубое тело создаётся когда мужское семя несущая свою карму попадает в яицеклетку женщины имеющая свою карму, образуют условия для подходящей дживы на тонком плане и грубом в виде яицеклетки и семяни, согласно времени месту и их ментальному и грубому телу. Случайностей в этом мире небывает джйотиш и аюрведа конечно помогает но не стоит на это делать упор. Сам испёк сам и кушай. как в сказке  :smilies:  Лучше искать причину в своих ментальных мотивах. Самое сложное это понять причину на тонком плане. Молитва лучшее средство для этого.

----------


## Ямуна Джая д.д.

> Почему Вы считаете людей, которые идут к своей мечте годами, глупцами?


Потому что реализация  любых материальных желаний не приносит удовлетворения, а только порождает новые желания.

----------


## Анджи

> Потому что реализация  любых материальных желаний не приносит удовлетворения, а только порождает новые желания.


 Если Вы, под материальными желаниями, подразумеваете детей, то я нахожу странным слышать это от женщины. А если подразумевается что то другое, то тут зависит от обстоятельств. Одно дело, 6 человек на 10 квадратах и желать увеличения жилплощади и другое дело, желание иметь пятую машину в своем автопарке.

----------


## Ямуна Джая д.д.

> Если Вы, под материальными желаниями, подразумеваете детей, то я нахожу странным слышать это от женщины


Разве желание иметь детей это не материальное желание?
Сон, еда, испражнение, оборона и желание оставить после себя потомство имеют даже животные.

Рождение ребенка порождает не одно желание а целую массу новых желаний. Ребенка нужно накормить, одеть, воспитать хорошим человеком, дать ему хорошее образование, женить, потом у ребенка появляются свои дети...и всё начинается сначала....  
И не важно в каком теле человек находится. Мужчины точно также "хотят детей" как и женщины. Потому что также как и женщины испытывают страх смерти.
Вот только бросают рожденных детей мужчины чаще, чем женщины.

----------


## Юрий Анатольевич

оффтоп, конечно, но как-то уж сильно задело:  



> Разве желание иметь детей это не материальное желание?


пусть материальное, но самое возвышенное, ведь там много самопожертвования. 

По-моему, чем больше детей будет (рождаться или, как тут предложили, браться на воспитание) в вайшнавских семьях, тем лучше для (не побоюсь этого слова) планеты :pandit: . "Нас має бути 52 мільйони". 

А этот орден носит мать.
- Спасибо! - скажем ей.
Она сумела воспитать
Десятерых детей.

Она сумела заложить
В их души, в их сердца
Порыв Отечеству служить,
Быть стойким до конца,

Пощады от врага не ждать,
Не отступать в бою
И, если нужно, жизнь отдать
За Родину свою!
(С. Михалков - Служу Советскому Союзу!)

----------


## SlavaSG

10 это слишком. Одно из проявлений Кали Юги это большое количество детей, с условием невозможности дать хороший уход и воспитание конечно  :smilies:

----------


## lokaram das

Вишну таттва прабху сказал недавно на лекции, что преданные с таким тщанием и скрупулёзностью подходят к вычислению благоприятного времени, и всех правил и предписаний, слушают много астрологов. Вот если бы ещё они с таким вниманием относились к воспитанию своих детей. а то часто преданные считают что достаточно соблюсти все правила и можно не воспитывать - родится чистый преданнный.

----------


## lokaram das

> Если человек осознаёт то, что он является душой, как он может считать себя женщиной, мужчиной и как он может строить нелепые планы по рождению детей, которые связаны с материальным телом и Майей?


Это если человек осознаёт себя душой, но чаще всего проявляет себя желание пренебречь предписанными обязанностями. Мы пытаемся эксплуатировать даже шастры. Именно по этой причине в мире так много комментаторов.

Сам Шрила Прабхупада рекомендовал нам изучать его книги, начиная с Бхагавад Гиты. В Гите говорится о долге. Нам, людям Кали-юги необходимо для начала реализовать себя в качестве искреннего и смиренного исполнителя Дхармы. Выполнение долга способно поднять нас до уровня благости, только тогда мы будем способны понять истинный смысл наставлений Шримад Бхагаватам.

Иногда лекции по Бхагаватам могут выглядеть как фарс. На вьясасане восседает некто, кто оставил трех жен и семерых детей, и проповедует маргинального вида аудитории о том, как следует смело разрубить узел материального существования, основой которого является семья.

----------


## SlavaSG

> В Кали-Югу Дхарма, . 
> 
> *"Шри Бхагавад-Гита", 18.66:* "Оставь все виды дхармы (паритйаджа сарва-дхарман) и вручи себя Мне. Я избавлю тебя от всех последствий твоих греховных поступков. Не страшись ничего".


Нельзя оставить Дхарму непоняв её ценности. Тот кто стремиться избаветься от семьи с скрытым желанием наслаждаться будь то осовобождение или ещё чтото никогда неполучит желаемое. Что бы оставить семью нужно полюбить  семьи, что бы оставить страну нужно полюбить все страны, что бы оставить все Религии нужно любить их. 
В Кали Югу приведствуется исполнение долга, это хорошая основа для будущего всех планетарных систем. Саньяса наоборот не рекомендуеться так как многие хотят отказаться от проблем и вступают на этот путь не из любви к окружающим.

----------


## lokaram das

> Нельзя оставить Дхарму непоняв её ценности. Тот кто стремиться избаветься от семьи с скрытым желанием наслаждаться будь то осовобождение или ещё чтото никогда неполучит желаемое. Что бы оставить семью нужно полюбить семьи, что бы оставить страну нужно полюбить все страны, что бы оставить все Религии нужно любить их.


 :good:  :vanca calpa:

----------


## Lakshmana Prana das

Прежде, чем осознать, что мы не мужчины и не женщины, надо стать настоящими мужчинами и женщинами.

----------


## Ivan

> пусть материальное, но самое возвышенное, ведь там много самопожертвования.


Люди хотят не только детей, но и внуков, а при оптимистичных желаниях правнуков, они хотят чтобы их "род" продолжался, так что не более самопожертвования, чем во всем остальном, так как человек делает в конечном итоге ради своих материально-эгоистических желаний.
А все разговоры, что должен полюбить, исполнить не более чем очередные заблуждения, продиктованые телесной концепцией "одной жизни", ну и просто "хочу джиги-джиги"

----------


## lokaram das

> Это основное послание "Шри Бхагавад-Гиты", поэтому чем раньше человек оставит такие иллюзорные концепции как Дхарма, семья, дети, богатство и т.п., тем лучше.





> Нет никакого смысла идти длинным путём, лучше сразу предаться Верховному Господу Шри Кришне и встать на путь Шаранагати и Атма-Ниведаны.


Это уровень Нирапекша бхакт, но таких единицы, для большинства же людей Кришна снова и снова в каждой главе напоминает о долге. Арджуне и то Кришна говорит о том, что у него есть квалификация на совершение нишкама-карма-йоги, но у него нет квалификации на то, чтобы заниматься только бхакти-йогой.

"Ты можешь выполнять предписанные тебе обязанности, но не должен наслаждаться их плодами. Никогда не считай результаты совершенной тобой деятельности собственной заслугой и даже не помышляй о том, чтобы отказаться от выполнения своего долга."   БГ 2.47

Кришна советует заниматься буддхи-йогой, т.е. и бхакти и нишкамой.

Даже обладающий знанием поступает согласно своей природе, ибо поведение каждого человека зависит от влияния трех гун. Что же даст подавление своей природы?  

 "....Поэтому, не будучи полностью в сознании Кришны, не следует прекращать выполнение своих обязанностей и искусственно становиться так называемым йогом, или трансценденталистом. Гораздо лучше сохранять свое положение и стараться обрести сознание Кришны под авторитетным руководством. Таким образом человек может высвободиться из когтистых лап майи. "      БГ. 3.33

Гораздо лучше человеку выполнять свои обязанности, пусть даже несовершенным образом, чем чужие - в совершенстве. Лучше изведать неудачи, исполняя свой собственный долг, чем выполнять чужой, ибо следовать по чужому пути опасно". 

КОММЕНТАРИЙ: Лучше выполнять свой долг, в полном сознании Кришны, чем делать то, что предписано другим. В материальном плане предписанные обязанности есть обязанности, налагаемые в соответствии с психофизическим состоянием человека, находящегося под властью гун материальной природы. Духовные обязанности, или обязанности, налагаемые духовным учителем, касаются трансцендентального служения Кришне.    БГ 3.35

----------


## ilkonstantinov

На мой взгляд, отказ от семьи сродни отказу Арджуны от участвия в битве на Курукшетре. Кто даст возможность воплотиться в теле, душе готовой принять бакти, как смысл своей жизни? Пусть это будут кто угодно , но не вайшнавы?  Эти души все равно получат воплощения, так почему не вайшнавы должны давать им этот шанс? Кришна говорит  - делай все как подношение мне и у тебя не будет проблем с последствиями твоих действий.  Общество Сознания Кришны прилагает усилия , распространяя знания об Изначальной Личности Бога, пытаясь заронить семена бакти в сердцах у людей,  и  отвергает такой естественный способ, как передача любви к Богу своему ребенку?

----------


## lokaram das

> Нет никакого смысла идти длинным путём, лучше сразу предаться Верховному Господу Шри Кришне и встать на путь Шаранагати и Атма-Ниведаны.


Нужно быть тогда честным до конца - поехать в храм, стать брахмачари и посвятить свою жизнь распространению миссии санкиртаны. Но часто бывает так, что человек живёт дома с мамой на всём готовом,(или зарабатывает себе деньги и не тратит на детей и семью) у него есть безлимитный интернет, и в свободное время от компьютерных игр и просмотра кармических фильмов, он проповедует всему миру об Отречении и иллюзорности Дхармы.

----------


## ilkonstantinov

Кстати сегодня у православных праздник  - Рождество Пресвятой Богородицы. Эта история вполне относится к нашей теме.

В небольшом галилейском городе Назарете жила престарелая супружеская пара — Иоаким и Анна. Оба супруга были праведны и благочестивы. Святые супруги Иоаким и Анна долгое время были бездетны и плакали о том, что у них нет детей. Однажды Иоаким в большой праздник принес в Иерусалимский храм дары Господу Богу. Но священник не захотел принять даров Иоакима, потому что он был бездетен, а дети считались благословением Божиим.

Тем временем жена его, бывшая дома, тоже услышала, что первосвященник в храме отказался принять их дары из-за бездетности. Она узнала также, что муж ее, скорбя и плача, ушел в пустыню, и сама заплакала. Анна пошла в свой сад, села под лавровым деревом, вздохнула и, взглянув на небо полными слез глазами, заметила вверху, на дереве, гнездо, в котором пищали маленькие птенцы. «Даже птицы имеют детей, а у нас нет такого утешения в старости», — подумала Анна.

Внезапно ей явился ангел Господень. Он сказал: «Ты зачнешь и родишь Дочь, благословенную, превыше всех. Через Нее получат благословение Божие и все земные народы. Через Нее будет дано всем людям Спасение. Имя Ей будет Мария».

В то же самое время ангел явился в пустыне и Иоакиму. Он сказал: «Иоаким! Бог услышал твою молитву, и Он благоволит даровать тебе Свою благодать. Твоя жена Анна зачнет и родит тебе Дочь, которая будет радостью для всего мира. Вот тебе знак, что я говорю тебе правду: иди к храму в Иерусалим, и там, у Золотых ворот, найдешь свою супругу Анну, которой я сказал то же самое».

Удивленный Иоаким, благодаря всем сердцем Бога, с радостью поспешно отправился в Иерусалим, к храму. Там, как сказал ему ангел, он увидел Анну, молящуюся Богу у Золотых ворот, и рассказал ей об ангеле. Она также рассказала мужу обо всем, что видела и слышала о рождении Дочери. Помолившись Господу и поклонившись Ему в храме, супруги вернулись домой.

Через девять месяцев у Анны родилась Дочь, чистейшая и благословеннейшая. Выше всего, что было когда-нибудь создано, начало нашего спасения, наша заступница пред Богом. О рождестве Ее радовались небо и земля. По случаю Ее рождения Иоаким принес Богу большие дары и жертвы, получил благословение первосвященника, священников и всех людей за то, что удостоился благословения Божия. Потом он устроил в своем доме большой пир, и все веселились и славили Бога.

Святая Церковь справедливо называет Иоакима и Анну Богоотцами, потому что от Пресвятой их Дочери девы Марии родился Иисус Христос

----------


## ilkonstantinov

нежелание иметь детей, это что - желание не дать воплотиться Калки аватаре?)

----------


## Ямуна Джая д.д.

> нежелание иметь детей, это что - желание не дать воплотиться Калки аватаре?)


ну это слишком круто :smilies: 
Как правило, это признак того, что способность человека к деторождению снижена.
Также, как и не желание вступать в брак - показатель ослабленной кармы на брак.

И я бы даже не назвала это "плохой кармой". Нет -кармы -нет проблем.  Человек никому ничего не должен в этом мире. Может отрекаться по полной программе.

В обществе СК изначально собирались  множество людей с ослабленной кармой на брак и деторождение. Потому что люди с очень сильной кармой на брак и деторождение, только 1 раз услышав о 4-м принципе скажут: о, нет, это не для меня!

Сейчас, конечно, "альтернативная проповедь" привлекает людей с разным умонастроением. Некоторые сейчас даже думают, что в среде преданных будет попроще жениться и выйти замуж :smilies: 

Но всё же нужно иметь сострадание к тем, кто пришел в СК с другими целями, и не навязывать им умонастроение: "всем в брак! всем рождать детей"!

Каждому своё -как говорится....

----------


## Ямуна Джая д.д.

> Нужно быть тогда честным до конца - поехать в храм, стать брахмачари и посвятить свою жизнь распространению миссии санкиртаны. Но часто бывает так, что человек живёт дома с мамой на всём готовом,(или зарабатывает себе деньги и не тратит на детей и семью) у него есть безлимитный интернет, и в свободное время от компьютерных игр и просмотра кармических фильмов, он проповедует всему миру об Отречении и иллюзорности Дхармы.


Согласна с вами. И в продолжение своей мысли и в связи с тем, о чём вы пишете, хотела бы поделиться еще такими мыслями:
Раньше были женские ашрамы, и хотя женщин, склонных к отречению, возможно, меньше, чем мужчин, с тех пор, как большинство женских ашрамов закрыли, женщинам, не имеющим кармы на брак стало "некуда податься".
Они и в обществе СК стали чувствовать себя "неполноценными", и получают такое же давление от общественного мнения, как если бы они просто жили вне общества преданных.

Неправильно это. Не всем женщинам нужно в брак.

----------


## Ананта Кирти дд

> Нужно быть тогда честным до конца - поехать в храм, стать брахмачари и посвятить свою жизнь распространению миссии санкиртаны. Но часто бывает так, что человек живёт дома с мамой на всём готовом,(или зарабатывает себе деньги и не тратит на детей и семью) у него есть безлимитный интернет, и в свободное время от компьютерных игр и просмотра кармических фильмов, он проповедует всему миру об Отречении и иллюзорности Дхармы.


 в точку :good:

----------


## Ананта Кирти дд

> В обществе СК изначально собирались  множество людей с ослабленной кармой на брак и деторождение.


Мда, и где же это множество?
100% идеальные брахмачари и санньяси действительно есть, но их же по пальцам пересчитать...

----------


## ilkonstantinov

> Человек никому ничего не должен в этом мире. Может отрекаться по полной программе.


Не нравится мне эта фраза. Я как раз встречал другую , и которая мне более импонирует, то, что мы должны за все, за воздух, за воду, за свет, предкам за наше рождение. И единственная возможность вернуть все долги это посвятить свое служение Высшему Господину. А вот служение может быть действительно разным, каждому свое, почему не рождение ребенка?

----------


## Ямуна Джая д.д.

> Мда, и где же это множество?
> 100% идеальные брахмачари и санньяси действительно есть, но их же по пальцам пересчитать...


Не обязательно люди с плохой кармой на брак сразу становятся идеальными брахмачари или саньяси.
Чтобы стать идеальным брахмачари или саньяси нужны усилия и время.
Да и среди отрешенных людей бывают разные уровни.

----------


## Ямуна Джая д.д.

> Не нравится мне эта фраза.


Ну фраза, конечно, немного шуточная.  :smilies: 




> Я как раз встречал другую , и которая мне более импонирует, то, что мы должны за все, за воздух, за воду, за свет, предкам за наше рождение. И единственная возможность вернуть все долги это посвятить свое служение Высшему Господину. А вот служение может быть действительно разным, каждому свое, почему не рождение ребенка?


Потому что лучше совсем не иметь детей, чем женится, родить троих детей, а потом понять -что твоё призвание -отречение и бросить всех на произвол судьбы. А потом снова жениться, снова нарожать детей и потом снова всех бросить....
А это уже не шутки, а печальные реалии жизни.  

Конечно, есть и положительные примеры.   Но всё же нельзя ходить строем то в одну строну( отречение) то в другую(в брак).
Серезнее к этому нужно относиться.
Брак ничем не проще отречения, и для того чтобы воспитать хороших детей, преданных Господа, нужно самому обладать соответствующими качествами.

Никто не должен становится гуру, царём или отцом, если не в состоянии защитить подданных от страданий, даруя им возможность освобождения.

----------


## Nada-bindu-vidharini dd

И потом какое надо здоровье иметь ,чтоб этих деток родить и растить.Не просто так говорю...Еле выкорабкиваюсь после родов ,годами восстанавливаюсь.У меня нет помощи мамок -нянек.Сама всё пру.При том ещё что надо прочие дела делать...Общество защиты не даёт.

А болезни нынче дорого лечить,болеть-накладно.Дай Бог дитё здоровенькое,а если нет?Готовь мешок денег.

Так же для детей нужны условия-жильё(не у всех есть),их надо учить и прочее  ...


Короче,мне вот тяжело даются все заботы,склоняюсь  уже к более отречённому образу:-)

Дети не цель-а средство понять ,что Бог лучше.:-)

----------


## Nada-bindu-vidharini dd

Ёлки,как Вы длинно.

Ну я вот думаю...нету у нас пока вайшнавизма,потуги одни,пытаемся....

А сильна очень обычная культура юбок с воланами,декольте и прочее.Вся эта фигня  мешается с небольшим процентом вайшнавизма  ,обрядами для эффектности и всё.


Я не критикую кого  -либо-сама такая,в башке полный  материализм,привычки Шариковские,рождение  в семье рабочих и крестьян советских  даёт сильную самскару.А самскара какая?:Мы должны трудиться  и учиться (как ленин говорил),карьеру сделать ,деньжат там,по ходу можно разбавить и вайшнавизмом ,как хобби.



Это всё пока начальный уровень,до серьёзного,не внешнего-огого как далеко.Особенно если учесть где мы и НАШИ ДЕТИ больше всего получаем  общения и времени проводим...

----------


## ilkonstantinov

ИСККОН	 - Социальное служение
В целом в Обществе сознания Кришны высоко ценится и поощряется общественная активность, полезный труд — в первую очередь благотворительность, выполнение иных социальных обязанностей, включая семейные.

----------


## lokaram das

> Гаудия-Вайшнавизм - это прежде всего традиция бхаджанананди и бабаджи.


Серьёзно?! :blink:  А как же сам Господь Чайтанья, Нитьянанда, Рупа, Санатана, Бхактивинод Тхакур, Бхактисиддханта Сарасвати, сам Шрила Прабхупада.

----------


## lokaram das

> "Шри Бхагавад-Гита" - это книга слишком начального уровня, эдакая "Азбука для первоклассника в бхакти", поэтому на ней вообще не стоит долго задерживаться.





> Нет смысла давать людям эти главы в качестве ориентира, так как это очень и очень начальный уровень.




Извините меня, я просто не понял с кем общаюсь :dandavat:

----------


## Nada-bindu-vidharini dd

> ИСККОН	 - Социальное служение
> В целом в Обществе сознания Кришны *высоко ценится и поощряется общественная активность, полезный труд* — в первую очередь благотворительность, выполнение иных социальных обязанностей, включая семейные.


А гдеж оно не ценится?Работники всюду нужны,особенно вдохновлённые и не требующие ничего взамен.

----------


## Nada-bindu-vidharini dd

> Извините меня, я просто не понял с кем общаюсь


Ага ,ничёсе.

Некоторые уже готовы к испытаниям подобным Махараджу Парикшиту.

----------


## Lakshmana Prana das

> Человек, у которого есть очень мощное сукрити, не будет становиться брахмачари в храме и не будет распространять санкиртану.


Как раз те, у кого недостаточно сукрити, не могут стать брахмачари и участвовать в миссии санкиртаны.




> Гаудия-Вайшнавизм - это прежде всего традиция бхаджанананди и бабаджи.


Гаудия-Вайшнавизм - это прежде всего традиция гоштхиананди. Примеры см. выше в сообщ. 47  lokaram das




> В случае с нирапекша-бхактами всё так и должно быть. Верховный Господь Шри Кришна обычно Лично заботится об их благополучии и у них нет никаких забот.


Это иллюзия теплого благополучного существования. Если нет никаких забот, то нет и духовного роста.




> Нет никакого долга. Это выдуманное понятие, порождённое Майей.


Долг есть. Об этом Сам Кришна говорит в Бхагавад-гите.




> Человек, который приходит в Гаудийа-Сампрадайю должен знать, что от него ожидается в будущем и должен знать то, что основное послание Шри Чайтаньи Махапрабху - это Рага-Марг и путь Рагануга-Бхакти с высочайшей долей отречения.


Основное послание Шри Чайтаньи Махапрабху - это санкиртана.




> Если преданный задумался о рождении ребёнка, то ему тут же лучше помедитировать на то, что данный ребёнок будет в итоге разрушен (умрёт или погибнет) неумолимой силой времени. То же самое произойдёт и с семьёй преданного.


Надо было Вам сказать это Бхактивиноде Тхакуру (у которого было, по разным источникам, 10 или 13 детей) или Шриле Прабхупаде.




> 1. Не будет ли ребёнок помехой моей духовной практике?


Если человек так думает, он в майе.




> 5. Что если в моей семье родится ребёнок-асур, который лет в 20 заявит, что он хочет дебоширить и жить так как он хочет (такие случаи тоже бывают)?


Если человек так думает, он в майе.




> Все остальные главы "Шри Бхагавад-Гиты" можно смело забыть, особенно это касается таких откровенно печальных глав как Третья и Пятая.


Это вообще демоническое утверждение. Вот тут люблю, а тут не люблю.




> Идеально если человек вообще быстро отходит от изучения "Шри Бхагавад-Гиты" и переходит к изучению "Шримад-Бхагаватам", а затем к изучению трудов Шести Госвами.


Если человек вообще быстро отходит от изучения "Шри Бхагавад-Гиты" - он в майе. Бхагавад-гиту надо изучать постоянно, всю жизнь.




> "Шри Бхагавад-Гита" - это книга слишком начального уровня, эдакая "Азбука для первоклассника в бхакти", поэтому на ней вообще не стоит долго задерживаться.


Так сахаджии говорят.

----------


## Юрий Анатольевич

а сейчас отвечу я и тремя тезисами примирю оба лагеря :pandit: 

1. всё очень просто: есть разные психологические типы личности, соответствеено и пути учителя/шастры дают разные. В бхаджанананди набирают интровертов, в гоштхйананди тянутся экстраверты. 
Вот посмотрите на, скажем, Anthony1926 - это же явно "водный" человек, интроверт-идеалист. Для этого типа естественно отрицание "материи", путь бхаджанананди тут очень даже уместен. Но этот же путь для экстраверта или огненного/земного/воздушного человека будет пагубным. В общем, как говорится, "всякому городу нрав и права, всяка имеет свой ум голова", "что русскому хорошо, то немцу смерть". 

2. Ребенка создают для решения какой-то задачи. Верно? 
Вон у того же Anthony1926 телесные задачи и заботы - решены. Он, по моим данным), и в парке может позволить себе уединиться, и финансово обеспечен. Телесные задачи-заботы _уже_ решены - так зачем тогда физические дети? 

3. В конце-концов, "дитя" - это ведь не только человеческий ребенок с руками-ногами-головой. Нашим "ребенком", "детищем" может быть любой проект, в который мы в течение долгого времени вкладываем свои силы и возлагаем на него некие надежды. Лиана ПС - чем не детище?

----------


## Дмитрий Казиков

Бхактиведанта Свами Прабхупада, в своих коментариях к ШБ ясно говорит, что после брахмачари, человек, если нет тяги к женщинам, сразу принимает ванапрастху, саньяси; и наоборот, грихастхами становятся если уж совсем не могут удалить в себе желание наслаждаться женщиной.

Меня лично (по Судьбе) не тянет на семью, да и кругом полно примеров, которые, чесно говоря не воодушевляют. Детей и чужих хватает, у них такое большое колличество желаний, и от них только и звучит дай дай, хочу хочу.

Мало кому интересно моё мнение, но даже интуитивно, Anthony1926 говорит очень мудрые вещи :о)

----------


## Ямуна Джая д.д.

> Бхактиведанта Свами Прабхупада, в своих коментариях к ШБ ясно говорит, что после брахмачари, человек, если нет тяги к женщинам, сразу принимает ванапрастху, саньяси; и наоборот, грихастхами становятся если уж совсем не могут удалить в себе желание наслаждаться женщиной.


Здесь не мешала бы точная циата, потому что вероятнее всего она не совсем точная.
Грихастха ашрам не является уступкой тем, кто уже "не может терпеть". Это последующий ашрам, в который можно вступать, если уже прошел школу брахмачари,и научился держать свои чувства под контролем.

Иначе получачются грихамедхи, а не грихастхи. Грихамедхи, которые хотят наслаждаться: женой, детьми, семейной жизнью, а когда оказывается, что не получается наслаждаться, разочаровываются.

Грихастхи движимы чувством долга - о котором тут выше говорили. Это не значит, что они свободны "от тяги к женщинам", от этой тяги никто не свободен ни ванапрастхи ни саньяси. Но они хорошо знают свой долг и умеют контролировать чувства, также как и все другие ашрамы.

Именно способность контролировать свои чувства и желания позволяет грихастхам вступать в половые отношения в предписанное время и предписанным образом.
И также грихастхи не пренебрегают своим долгом, если ребенок появляется. И даже если приносит одни беспокойства родителям, а не наслаждения.

----------


## Дмитрий Казиков

Спасибо что подробно расписали, но это всё я и имел ввиду, просто не стал подробно расписывать, что сделали Вы )

Что касается точной цитаты, то тут придётся повременить, но то что грихастха ашрам считается уступкой - это абсолютно точно.

----------


## Ананта Кирти дд

> Грихастха ашрам не является уступкой тем, кто уже "не может терпеть".


Недавно на лекции Бхактиведанта Садху махарадж сказал: "распространенное мнение о том, что грихастха ашрам - своеобразная уступка для слабоков, в корне не верно и опасно. Это является оскорблением" Цитата точная :smilies:

----------


## Дмитрий Казиков

не ожидаемая цитата, но пока нечто похожее :

***В   Шримад   Бхагаватам  говорится, что, пройдя обучение как брахмачари, человек может  принять  любой из трех оставшихся  ашрамов : грихастхи,  ванапрастхи  или санньясы, в зависимости от его готовности и решимости. Если человек может оставаться брахмачари и затем  принять  отречение - это самое лучшее.***


Да я максималист, мне это более импонирует.


***Следует также отметить, что, согласно этому стиху, после брахмачари-ашрама можно вступить в санньяса-ашрам, ванапрастха- ашрам или грихастха-ашрам . Это значит, что брахмачари не обязан становиться грихастхой . Поскольку высшая цель жизни — постичь Абсолютную Истину, человеку нет необходимости проходить через все ашрамы . Он может перейти в санньяса-ашрам прямо из брахмачари-ашрама . Его Божественная Милость Шрила Бхактисиддханта Сарасвати Тхакур вступил в санньяса-ашрам сразу после периода брахмачарьи . Иначе говоря, он не считал, что все должны проходить через грихастха-ашрам или ванапрастха-ашрам.***  (ШБ 7.12 т 13-14)


Что может побудить стать грихастхой ? - тут всё очень индивидуально, например можно принять женщину дабы спасти преданным служением и её тоже, а может и не до конца убитое желание даже регламентированно наслаждаться  женщиной.

----------


## Гокуланатх дас

О чем вообще спор? Можно подумать, что человек сам решает, в какой ашрам ему загреметь... Куда по карме положено, туда и попадет. Сколько детей прописано, столько и будет. Вопрос лишь в том, как относиться к тому, что пришло по карме. А мы и так знаем как относиться - смиренно и терпеливо  :smilies:

----------


## Dayal Nitai das

> Гаудия-Вайшнавизм - это прежде всего традиция бхаджанананди и бабаджи. [...]
> Рага-Марг и рагануга-бхаджан вообще предполагают полное уединение. Большинство практикующих в Шри Вриндавана-Дхаме  являются бхаджанананди и не проповедуют, они не вступают ни в какие ашрамы, так как видят их полную иллюзорность.


Вот мнение Шрилы Прабхупады об уединенном бхаджане. Стих из молитвы "Вриндаване бхаджана", написанной в 1958 году на бенгали во Вриндаване Его Божественной Милостью А. Ч. Бхактиведантой Свами Прабхупадой.

"Истинные преданные Господа не занимаются так называемым поклонением Господу в уединении. Они всегда поглощены активной деятельностью в движении санкиртаны Господа Чайтаньи Махапрабху. Лишь неофиты, или материалистичные преданные (каништхи), обманывают окружающих, выдавая себя за возвышенных преданных Господа.
Неофиты, занятые уединенным поклонением, любят называть себя знаменитыми преданными Господа и украшать себя соответствующими знаками и символами. Но что они делают, когда во Вриндаван, на землю Господа Кришны, приезжает христианский миссионер и начинает задавать им каверзные вопросы о вечных играх Господа Кришны? Так называемые вайшнавы из Вриндавана даже не в состоянии объяснить иностранному миссионеру истинную природу Господа Кришны и Его деяний.
Происходит это потому, что неофиты сами не понимают сути священных писаний. Под видом возвышенного поклонения Господу в уединении они только и делают, что просят милостыню ради обеда из лепешек и чечевичной похлебки".

----------


## Dayal Nitai das

Вот еще один стих оттуда же:

"Мой духовный учитель Его Божественная Милость Ом Вишнупада Парамахамса Паривраджакачарья 108 Шри Шримад Бхактисиддханта Сарасвати Госвами Тхакур так отзывался об упомянутых выше "вайшнавах", демонстрирующих показное отречение и занимающихся обособленным, уединенным поклонением: "Все они - каништха-адхикари, материалистичные преданные Господа". Прошло время, и я наконец понял подлинный смысл этих слов.
"Мой духовный учитель в совершенстве знает философские заключения священных писаний и являет безукоризненный пример того, как следовать им. Его вера в преданное служение Господу Шри Кришне глубока и непоколебима. Мой духовный учитель и другие подобные ему достойные вайшнавы - это уттама-адхикари, самые возвышенные из преданных Господа. Они способны по своей беспричинной милости спасти всю вселенную.
Слава об уттама-адхикари, спасителях падших, гремит по всей вселенной. Вот почему я, самая падшая душа, молю их о спасении. Лишь по их беспричинной милости смогу я обрести подлинное счастье.
В век Кали все обусловленные души низко пали. Поэтому, даже увидев уттама-адхикари воочию, они не в состоянии осознать его истинное трансцендентное положение".

----------


## ilkonstantinov

> Если человек вместо того, чтобы заниматься воспитанием ребёнка, изучит Санскрит и все Грантхи Госвами, он принесёт очень много пользы как себе, так и остальным.


Совершенным исполнением своего долга можно остановить Землю. Достичь лотосных стоп Кришны можно просто искренне произнося Его Имя.

----------


## Lakshmana Prana das

> Не забывайте, что Верховный Господь Шри Кришна является Самым Величайшим Эгоистом и Верховным Наслаждающимся. Он - Маха-Бхоги. 
> 
> Именно по данной причине миссия санкиртаны для Него вторична (смотрите цитату ниже).


Миссия санкиртаны, как цель прихода Господа Чайтаньи, вторична. Но как послание человечеству - санкиртана первична. Поэтому Ваше утверждение "основное послание Шри Чайтаньи Махапрабху - это Рага-Марг и путь Рагануга-Бхакти с высочайшей долей отречения" является неверным.




> Верховный Господь Шри Кришна Лично даёт обещание о том, что Он Лично приносит нирапекша-бхактам всё, что им необходимо.


Да, дает. Ну и что?




> То, что Вы называете "долгом", Верховный Господь Шри Кришна называет "сва-дхармой".


Тем не менее, долг существует. Это не порождение майи. Иначе Шри Кришна не побуждал бы Арджуну исполнять свой долг "Ты имеешь право только исполнять свой долг, но плоды твоих действий не принадлежат тебе. Никогда не считай себя причиной результатов своей деятельности и не пытайся уклоняться от исполнения долга." (БГ 2.47) "Честно исполняй свой долг, ибо такой образ действий лучше, чем бездействие. Не работая, человек не может даже удовлетворять потребности своего тела." (БГ 3.8) и т.д.

Шрила Прабхупада неоднократно подчеркивает, что тот, кто "предается" Кришне, оставляя исполнение всех долгов, но при этом сохраняя материальные желания, - обманщик.




> Здесь важно отметить, что одним из детей Шри Шримад Бхактивиноды Тхакура был Шри Шримад Лалита Прасад


...которого Бхактисиддханта Сарасвати называл "мой братик-сахаджия".




> Прежде всего тем, кто хочет добиться реального прогресса, нужно изучать Книги Шести Госвами и желательно при этом хотя бы немного знать Санскрит для того, чтобы соприкоснуться с данными Книгами в оригинале.


Это Ваше мнение. Шрила Прабхупада считал иначе. Он говорил, что изучения его книг достаточно, чтобы вернуться к Кришне.




> Если человек вместо того, чтобы заниматься воспитанием ребёнка, изучит Санскрит и все Грантхи Госвами, он принесёт очень много пользы как себе, так и остальным.


Склонность к изучению санскрита и трудов Госвами в подлиннике есть у 0.0001% вайшнавов. Что остальным прикажете делать?




> "Шри Бхагавад-Гиту" сахаджии, как правило, с детства отлично знают, им её и вправду не нужно изучать.


Знают, но не понимают.

----------


## ilkonstantinov

> Ну или Верховный Господь Шри Кришна Сам это сделает, разрушив, например, семью человека, как Он это обещает сделать в стихе 10.88.8 "Шримад-Бхагаватам".


Вот именно , что Сам, Он не призывает Нам Самим разрушать свои семьи, оставляя без защиты детей, женщин и стариков. Он может разрушить, а может всю семью забрать в духовный мир в тех телах, в которых они были.

----------


## Lakshmana Prana das

> Как всегда я излагаю лишь определённую точку зрения, подтверждаю её цитатами из Вед и на этом останавливаюсь. Дальше уже каждый для себя сам решит, что ему делать.


Приводимые Вами цитаты не указывают на то, что не надо исполнять свой долг. Они лишь иллюстрируют отдельные положения Ваших высказываний, но не подтверждают то, что Вы хотите до нас донести.




> Что касается Верховного Господа Шри Кришны, то Он долг (дхарму) не особо ценит. 
> *"Шримад-Бхагаватам", 11.14.20:* ""О Уддхава, лишь бхакти дорого Мне и лишь бхакти способно покорить Моё Сердце. Те, кто следуют йоге, философии Санкхьи, Дхарме (Долгу), аскезам и обычному отречению никогда не смогут покорить Моё Сердце".


Никто не собирается покорять Кришну с помощью дхармы. Но пока мы находимся в обусловленном состоянии, выполнение дхармы необходимо. "Поэтому человек должен действовать из чувства долга, не привязываясь к плодам своего труда, ибо так он достигнет Всевышнего." (БГ 3.19) "О сын Притхи, во всех трех мирах нет такого дела, которым Я должен заниматься. Я ни в чем не нуждаюсь и ни к чему не стремлюсь - и все же Я всегда исполняю Свои обязанности." (БГ 3.22)




> Скажем так: с точки зрения баддха-дживы (обусловленной дживы) такие понятия как дхарма, долг и т.п. действительно выглядят серьёзно. 
> 
> С точки зрения нитья-сиддха-джив (вечноосвобождённых джив) данные понятия выглядят просто смешно, так как они продиктованы тем, что баддха-дживы ложно отождествили себя со своим телом.


Кришна дал нам знания, нам, как обусловленным душам. Нам незачем прыгать выше своего уровня, примеряя на себя знания вечноосвобождённых джив. Если мы раньше времени станем практиковать то, чем занимаются освобожденные дживы, мы просто падем.




> Чем быстрее человек откажется от Дхармы, тем будет лучше для него.


Это очень опасная проповедь, противоречащая наставлениям гуру, садху и шастр.




> Шри Чайтанья Махапрабху добавил ещё одну категорию и получилось вот так: кама, артха, дхарма, мокша и према-дхана. 
> 
> При этом, очень важно то, что первые четыре категории (каму, артху, дхарму и мокшу) Он вообще отверг и сказал, что они являются очень поверхностными.


И тем не менее, брахману Курме он сказал, чтобы тот не оставлял семью, а жал как раньше, но при этом проповедовал сознание Кришны.




> Ну или Верховный Господь Шри Кришна Сам это сделает, разрушив, например, семью человека, как Он это обещает сделать в стихе 10.88.8 "Шримад-Бхагаватам".


Вообще-то, в ШБ 10.88.8 Шри Кришна говорит, что может забрать лишь богатство у того, кому оно мешает в дух.практике. А родственники и друзья сами отвернуться от такого человека. Про разрушение семьи Кришна не говорит.

----------


## madhusudana das

Религиозный долг, матерьяльное благополучие, удовлетворение чувств и свобода от беспокойств это стимулы практически всех людей.Все эти состовляющие свойственно благочестивым людям, которые следуют системе варны и ашрамы дхармы. Шрила Прабхупада хочет, чтобы преданные организовывали дайва-варна-ашрама. Разница в том, что преданный пытается действовать неотождевствляя себя с матерьяльным телом и Его цель Верховная Личность Господа.А пракрита-варна-ашрама просто счастливо пребывать в матерьяльном мире.
Понятно конечно, что тут не всё так просто( развивать дайва-варна-ашраму). Посути это желание освобождеения от анартх на пути преданного служения. И как мне кажется, что всё что и кто нас окружает все ситуации плохие или хорошие, будьто дети, муж, жена, гуру, преданные и тд., должно способствовать развитию преданности Верховной Личности Господа. Если долг или садхана хоть по форме правельна, для одного преданного, другого к бхакти она может непревести, так как эволюция сознания у всех разная. Но основная масса преданных находятся примерно на одном уровне по этому практически все преданные должны заниматся стандартным бхаджаном, а те кто на более высокой ступене особо это неафишируют сидят и занимаются индивидуальным бхаджаном.

----------


## Дмитрий Казиков

> Здесь не мешала бы точная циата, потому что вероятнее всего она не совсем точная.


Пока не могу найти именно то что уже изучал (но найду), но пока нашёл в другом месте, а именно :

Шримад-Бхагаватам 7.2 текст 1  

Махараджа Юдхиштхира обратился к Нараде Муни: Господин мой, о великий мудрец! Мы живем дома и ничего не знаем о цели жизни. Объясни, пожалуйста, какой самый легкий путь к освобождению предписывают нам Веды.

КОММЕНТАРИЙ: В предыдущих главах великий мудрец Нарада объяснил, как должны жить брахмачари, ванапрастхи и санньяси . Он начал с описания именно этих трех ашрамов, потому что они чрезвычайно важны для достижения высшей цели жизни. Следует отметить, что брахмачари, ванапрастхи и санньяси никогда не вступают в половые отношения, тогда как грихастхам регламентированная половая жизнь разрешена. Нарада Муни в первую очередь рассказал о брахмачарье, ванапрастхе и санньясе, *желая подчеркнуть, что секс не является абсолютной необходимостью, и только тот, кто никак не может без него обойтись, может стать грихастхой, то есть обзавестись семьей*

Ну и со своих слов опишу то, что ищу непосредственно : Прабхупада писАл в коментариях, что учитель, зная ученика (его желания), желая ему благо, для достижения высшей цели, указывает ему в какой ашрам вступить далее после брахмачарьи, и если он видит в нём половое желание, то соответственно это желание будет ему мешать, посему он его отправляет в грихастха ашрам, дабы постепенно, под защитой законной жены, прогрессировать в духовном развитии, убивая в себе это пагубное желание.

----------


## Вриндавана Чандра дас

> под защитой законной жены

----------


## Aryan

[QUOTE=Anthony1926;29562]










> Коренное отличие учения Шри Чайтаньи Махапрабху от всей индийской философии заключается в том, что Он предложил систему Панчама Пурушартхи. 
> 
> Обычно вся индийская философия базируется на следующих 4 категориях: кама, артха, дхарма и мокша. Это обыкновенная Пурушартха или обычные четыре цели человеческой жизни.  
> 
> Шри Чайтанья Махапрабху добавил ещё одну категорию и получилось вот так: кама, артха, дхарма, мокша и према-дхана.


Тут прям ШБ 4.3 проявился: Нарада с Дакшей ...
Правритти марг- нивритти марг. 
По напряженности и ответственности оба пути равноценны, ИМХО.
Махапрабху сказал: «Дживе дойа наме ручи вайшнава сева».
В семье это все можно пройти.Прежде чем полюбить Бога - полюби кого-то на Земле.

----------


## Гокуланатх дас

Есть еще одно ограничение. Половой связи не должно быть больше до тех пор, пока не родится ребенок, потому что ее цель уже была достигнута. И затем, по крайней мере, в течение шести месяцев после того, как родится ребенок, тоже не может быть и речи о сексе. Потому что для женщины будет очень тяжело иметь подряд одного ребенка за другим. И, таким образом, получается, что сексом грихастхи могут заниматься один раз в 15 месяцев.
Когда Прабхупада сказал это первый раз, один из преданных засмеялся: "Зачем тогда вообще жениться? Если человек вступает в брак ради секса, но занимается им только раз в 15 месяцев, то какой в этом смысл?" На что Прабхупада ответил, что он очень разумен, и что лучше вообще не жениться, не вступать в брак.

_Шрила Бхакти Викаша Свами, ГРИХАСТХИ В СОЗНАНИИ КРИШНЫ, Москва. Фестиваль - 95. 28-30 мая 1995 года._

----------


## Lakshmana Prana das

> таким образом, получается, что сексом грихастхи могут заниматься один раз в 15 месяцев.


Это идеальная ситуация при самом хорошем здоровье и подходящем возрасте. Но, увы, реальность такова, что пара может хоть три раза в день вступать в половую связь, но детей так и не получается.

----------


## Вриндавана Чандра дас

Три раза в день это под запретом, т.к. достаточную активность сперматозоиды набирают минимум через три дня, это при идеальном здоровье.

----------


## Nada-bindu-vidharini dd

> 2. Ребенка создают для решения какой-то задачи. Верно?


Наверное так.Для общения ещё.Для того чтоб служить личности ,обмениваться эмоциями.В том числе и духовными...
А вообще,должно быть  ощущения долга,иначе...цели сменились-ребёнка вон...Жена новая-дитя к бабушке....Т.е. долг-первичен.





> 3. В конце-концов, "дитя" - это ведь не только человеческий ребенок с руками-ногами-головой. Нашим "ребенком", "детищем" может быть любой проект, в который мы в течение долгого времени вкладываем свои силы и возлагаем на него некие надежды. Лиана ПС - чем не детище?


Правильно,не только тело,ещё  общение с вайшнавом .Дети могут многому научить и в духовной жизни .Это уже садху санга.Когда общаешься с детьми как с вайшнавами.Если повезёт.

----------


## Пивоваров И.В.

> ...В Кали-Югу люди живут по 50 лет, если повезёт около 70, поэтому идеальной является ситуация, при которой человек полностью посвящает всё своё свободное время поклонению Верховному Господу Шри Кришне, а не тратит это самое ценное время на воспитание детей и *зарабатывание денег*, которые требуются для воспитания детей.


Если не заботиться о "топливе для тела" можно и 3 месяцев не прожить. Обязанности, пока в материальном теле, обязательно присутствуют. Вопрос не в том, чтобы отказаться от исполнения обязанностей, а в том, чтобы делать их без привязанности. Иначе говоря - совет Шри Кришны оставить обязанности говорит о том, что человек должен оставить стремление к получению вознаграждений за исполнение долга. Именно стремление-получение, стремление-получение и забирает драгоценное внимание человека, то есть происходит погружение сознания в круговорот материальных вещей.
имхо.

----------

